# JDS Muti Router Wanted



## BigD1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Would like to purchase a JDS Muti Router and accessories. I see where a lot of wood workers sell theirs, because it was not used enough. What are some of the Pro's and Con's of this tool. Looking to make repeatable joints of all kinds. Perhaps there is something else out there to purchase. Give me some ideas…..willing to listen. Thanks…BigD1


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

I have used one that was in a cabinet shop to put floating tenons in a mitred door frame that I had to build for a job. It is a neat tool but it took some time to set up. The jointery that it cut was very clean and crisp and I thought about owning one. Now that I own a Festool Domino I do not see any need for one, set up is quicker and cutting the joint is quicker as well with a domino. Also with very big projects it is allot easier to take the tool to the work instead of taking the work to the tool


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I second a Domino.

The Multi-Router is an excellent tool, but the Domino is better for most anything except production runs. The Domino is cheaper and includes great dust collection, too!

I also own a Powermatic stand up mortising machine, and now only use it for through tenons. The Domino has taken over almost everything I do, and I no longer have to cut tenons.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.festoolusa.com/power-tools/reconditioned/

If your lucky…..

The recon sale's going on for a while. A domino's well worth it.


----------



## BigD1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Tell me how you cut a dovetail joint on a Festool Domino….how would you cut a box joint….how do you cut an angled tendon for a chair….how would you cut a rabbit joint…....just asking. Please help me out.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You're correct in assessing that there's more
to repeatable furniture joinery than loose tenons.

I use a Wirth Machine, a relative of the Multi-router,
you might say. It's available through Woodworker's
Supply in a variant that uses a router instead
of an induction motor. The machine takes 
quite some time to set up correctly for each
new tenoning cut. I reckon the Multi-router
is a little quicker on the setup due to the straight
up and down action of the router. The Wirth
Machine in on a pivot. It does have a larger cutting
envelope than a Multi-router however. The
router variant is called a "Matchmaker".

Another variant is the Panto-router, which you
can build from plans or order a metal one from
a supplier in Japan for about $1000. It looks
like he does a good job. You still have to make
your own templates for it I think.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Check out woodgears.ca

He makes his own machines and they're pretty sweet.


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

Donald, in my experience I would not want to cut a dovetail joint on the JDS. You are limited to their template spacing that will make layout a bit difficult. For the most part I would describe the JDS as a mortise and tenon machine that can cut a few different joints as well. If you were going into mass production of a chair that needed thousands of tenons all cut exactly the same I would tell you this is the machine for you but for $2700 with only basic mortise and tenon templates and the additional cost of a router it is not a good tool for a one of a kind or limited production shop. You could buy a Festool Domino, a Leigh D4R, and many other shop tools for the price on a JDS. With all of that said, if I find a good price on one used there is a good chance I will buy it


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

There's almost 100% chance my company will soon (within a month) become the owner of an unwanted Multi-Router as part of a bulk tool purchase. I know we won't use it much since I've had experience with it and for custom work that's always changing, our Domino can handle the jobs with less setup time. For production work, the CNC covers most of that.

The Multi-Router is great once you get it setup but a setup for doing floating tenon joinery on a small table can take about 10 minutes and it usually takes 1 minute alterations to switch the cuts to another side of a part. I see it more as a production-oriented machine. It'll cut fast and accurate as many times as desired once you get things dialed in.

Basically, I can cut mortises in half an hour on the JDS or in 12 minutes with the Domino. On the other hand, the Multi-Router is a lot more versatile for people that need larger mortises or want to make grooves and other unusual cuts.

If the bulk tool purchase goes through, I'll be advertising the sale of unwanted items on this forum, Craigslist and eBay.


----------



## BigD1 (Oct 26, 2009)

You have made my head stop and think. Good input. Thanks to all of you. BigD1


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I should note that I make some fine chairs with
no lower stretchers and I am not going to use 
loose tenons on this level of work.

The Wirth machine can also cut round tenons
for through tenon applications and other
things like that. Sometimes in making furniture
the part that needs a tenon is too narrow to
be wisely mortised and a proper tenon with
a shoulder is the only respectable option. If
you are not making fine chairs or very delicate
furniture forms these situations may never 
come up.

Most of the time it doesn't matter much and
I use dowels or whatever is quick and 
easy and gets the alignment I am after.


----------



## StanJ68 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello,

Which tool did you ever decide on? I am currently selling my fathers.

Thanks, Stan


----------

